# trysler grounds



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

can someone tell me if these coordinates are in the trysler grounds??? i dont have my chart with me or i could get it from there

29 54.686 87 26.998

29 57.280 87 24.356

and if so whats the depth if anyone knows that as well.....

thx Stephen


----------



## Rockbottom (Dec 1, 2007)

Those numbers sound about right and the depth is from 110-125.


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 13, 2008)

How far are they from destin pass....


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

i think its 22 miles south southwest from pensacola pass...hope that helped...dont know about destin pass though


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If it is SW of Pensacola pass then it is a really long way from Destin.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Those numbersare S/SW of Pensacola. 58-62 nm from Destin Pass. 22-26nm from Pensacola Pass. Depth = 105 to 120'.


----------

